# newb needs help, what transmissions can i swap into a '83 280zx ?



## Mizugori (Dec 4, 2004)

okay so the '83 280zx has an automatic transmission. i want to put in a manual, 5-speed transmission. do i HAVE to take one from another 83 280zx; or can i get one from a different year, or possibly even a different model? and are there any other cars that happen to come with a transmission that would be interchangeable with this one; if so what makes/models?

thanks a lot!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Somebody want to help him? I'm not as well versed as I should be in what will fit on the L28. I'd like to say the T5 off the later Z31s would fit, but I'm not sure.


----------



## shawnalex (Dec 8, 2004)

if you are going to be driving on the street alot you would want to go with a 83 trans becuase it has a high overdrive so you can keep the revs low on the high way however if you want to run it on the track where you would need a close 5th go with a older one like one of the first 5 speeds produced
let me do some checking and i can find what year is good for a track car


----------



## Mizugori (Dec 4, 2004)

its going to be street not racing, thanks


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Just get any 5spd trans that came in a 280.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Its a t-5----


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You can actually switch in a Tremec T-45--- that would be pretty nice-- it can use the same bellhousing and everything-- same driveshaft etc etc.

Just make sure you get all the parts for the 83 manual car..

Email this guy in ft Walton- His name is Mike- all he does is Z stuff all day long- he has like 25 of them there-- He can put a kit together for you



Mike Smith
Bear Paint and Body Inc.
405 Green Acres Rd.
Fort Walton Beach, FL 32547
850-862-0667 M-S 8am-5pm CST
Fax: 850-862-6795[/QUOTE]


----------

